# Closed thread



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Noticed a thread was "closed" and was curious as to why it was closed.I've seen 2 yo posts restarted so why was "downed rooster" closed?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. It's fine if you want to post a new thread. The thread just got too far off subject, and was no longer helping anyone and became a debate about a completely different subject.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Like Karen said, there was nothing wrong with the post perse' it was off topic comments that got it closed.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Sometimes bad APPLES spoil it for all.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I've come on here less recently because of a "bad apple". I'll be reading along and then the tone of a perfectly good/interesting thread is ruined with a few comments. Always the same apple.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Heidi, don't let anyone keep you away. We all enjoy your company , and I hate to hear something is keeping you away, aside from it being wrong. You can always pm one of us if something makes you feel that way. 

Forums are public and there's a need for respect. Even in debate, if it gets personal or nasty, it's ruining it for everyone. 
You all are a lot of fun!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Years ago I had a couple, yes a couple, stalking me on forums. First thing they'd do is attack me. 

My usual response is to be less than diplomatic, this time I went straight to the forum owner and made her aware of the problem. She told them to back off, when they didn't heed her warning she banned them. Turns out they got themselves banned on several forums because they were doing the same thing to others.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There are psychos everywhere. I've come across a bunch in the past. Usually a sad story that goes on for a few months, and there's always a reason why the advice didn't work over and over. So many naive (in a nice way) people sucked into believing these trolls .


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

heididmitchell said:


> I've come on here less recently because of a "bad apple". I'll be reading along and then the tone of a perfectly good/interesting thread is ruined with a few comments. Always the same apple.


Then please put them on ignore. That's the best way to handle it.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

It wasn't even on the threads I started or participated on. When I was browsing... I found I was saying..."here we go again" far too much. Then the tone of the thread changes and it isn't worth reading. Maybe I need to start more happy optimistic threads


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

It was my thread. I'm perfectly fine with it being closed. And I would like to note my own absences are not due to any bad apples. I have just been out of my mind busy trying to get as much as I can done in the warmer months when I can, mostly alone, as my dearest keeps get taken away on business. I will keep posting our adventures as they come by though. Most of the people on this forum are great and I would hate to lose that!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL You can try. Most threads are happy or optimistic for the most part. And most stay that way. Don't let that occasional debbie downer get to you.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I dont!!! That's why I took a break  I went to spend time with the chickens, hahaha.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

heididmitchell said:


> I dont!!! That's why I took a break  I went to spend time with the chickens, hahaha.


You prefer your chickens over us? Never mind, forget I asked that. I just came back in from taking care of mine before more t-storms get here.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Hahaha! They havnt been as much work this week. We had a week of over 100 degree weather a week or so ago....now that was work. Fans, shade cloth, misters, giant ice blocks with veggies. They made it through. The one day it was 115 and I brought the brooder into my house


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

115? Dang, that's awful. Did you have high humidity or are you in the SW? 

There were three Summers where we lived in TN that had weeks over 100 some were 110 plus but we were also in a drought so the temps were not as deadly as they could have been.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Southern California....so, thank goodness, little humidity. I couldn't imagine!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

heididmitchell said:


> It wasn't even on the threads I started or participated on. When I was browsing... I found I was saying..."here we go again" far too much. Then the tone of the thread changes and it isn't worth reading. Maybe I need to start more happy optimistic threads


You do. Or just start some chit chat thread.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> It was my thread. I'm perfectly fine with it being closed. And I would like to note my own absences are not due to any bad apples. I have just been out of my mind busy trying to get as much as I can done in the warmer months when I can, mostly alone, as my dearest keeps get taken away on business. I will keep posting our adventures as they come by though. Most of the people on this forum are great and I would hate to lose that!


I think it's lovely being home alone. I am very good company for me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Karen, just imagine what it's like when you've only had him home every other weekend for almost 20 years. Talk about an adjustment. Then add in all that's going on here, there are just no words.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Yipes Robin. I'd say! I am fine on my own I just am not so good at all the building... instead since it's so muggy and hot I am inside ripping up carpets and moving stuff out of the "sun room" so we can put flooring down in there... 24/7 green house here we come!  

It is nice when he's gone I can stay up all night.... go out and do barn chores when it's cool and everyone's sleeping and my body wants to be awake anyway. Makes putting on saddles and moving everyone around soooo much easier!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are definite advantages to living like this but there are times when having all of the responsibility for everything can get to be a tad much. Make it a time when it just doesn't let up and you're ready to call it all off. 

So, dear WLC, enjoy the arrangement but look for a balance of having him home at least as much as he's gone.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I am content either way. He works a lot anyway so I only have him home during the evening hours and weekends anyway.... and I do not mind having him here 24/7 (though it takes me a while to get accustomed to this - he's hard to keep up with.) This four days away, three days home thing is the worst possible combination. He's cranky and tried, I'm cranky and tired, neither one of us are fit for anything at that point! 

Hopefully they will be able to resolve the issues they're having soon. Looks like he'll be back down there next week and he's hoping that'll be it for a while. All these plane trips... I can see why anyone would get a little cranky! I think I'd be punching people - but I have a lot less patience for human stupidity (which is 100,000% what this recent catastrophe was.)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

About the time you come up with a balance, he'll be home again for extended periods of time. We did this for so long, I got used to doing it all. And would have things arranged so all we did on his weekends home was kick back and do not much. There were a few things that were over my head as far as building or repairs. At that time either he would tackle it when he was home or I'd hire someone to do it. 

I hated the hiring people thing though. It really grated on me that one or both of us knew how to do these things but time just was not on our side.


----------

